# DDR2 and DDR3 RAM question



## Honnen11 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey guys, I just had a quick question about ddr2 and ddr3 memory. Basically, I just wanted to know if I had a couple sticks of DDR2 RAM in my computer, then bought a graphics card that had like 512mb DDR3 memory, would they be compatible and able to run together?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes they will however you can't run ddr3 and ddr2 on the same motherboard,


Gpu's are not effected but the memory in the motherboard


----------



## Honnen11 (Oct 7, 2007)

So the graphics card DDR3 and the motherboard sticks of DDR2 can run together then? Only you can't run sticks of DDR3 and sticks of DDR2 at the same time on a mobo?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Yes, that is the correct interpretation. On the motherboard, NO, you can't mix DDR2 and DDR3. However, you can run DDR2 on a motherboard and DDR3 on a graphics card at the same time.


----------

